# Sibelius performance issues



## snattack (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi!

Since the upgrade to Sibelius 7, I've been more and more annoyes with the software. To me it seems they never spoke a word to anyone with tight deadlines. I've been searching forums everywhere, but I can't find answers to the following:

When using a manual soundset (like VE Special Edition I use) Sibelius produces an incredible lag when using "playback when editing" in the preferences. When pressing a notehead, Sibelius should play back the pitch and sound of that instrument, but sometimes it can take up to 1-2 secs before playback occurs, and in the meanwhile you can do nothing. This slows down the workflow to unacceptable levels.

It's been the same on windows, mac, several computers, etc. Anyone had a solution to this?

System: max specced retina macbook, rme card, ssd, also othee systems & windows


----------



## doubleattack (Aug 24, 2013)

I can confirm the same problem. My solution only is to avoid these soundsets.


----------



## mathis (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, that's a real shame. My workaround is to disable "playback while editing". Meh.


----------

